# Getting married in portugal (albufeira)



## stef2010

Hi There!
We have a holiday booked to albufeira in oct this year.
After 8 years my partner and i have decided to get married! We have always wanted to get married abroad, Originally Cyprus, but as we are going portugal this year, we thought why not do it in one!

I've read that if we are not a residant there already we must be there for 30 days to get married, then i read a post from last year that this has now been lifted, Does anyone know if this still stands?

Our wedding will be very low key, only a small group of family and friends, wanting the ceremony possibly on the beach or in some kind of gardens, maybe town hall, and then a nice meal afterwards, dont need a big reception party,

Does anyone know if i can arrange all this on my own without paying wedding planner fee's?

Any help would be great!! Thankyou x


----------



## canoeman

I think it's more like 42 days, information on UK Embassy site

Marriage in Portugal


----------



## stef2010

Oh dear.. Thats no good then! Thanks for the reply


----------



## MrBife

stef2010 said:


> Oh dear.. Thats no good then! Thanks for the reply



My suggestion would be to get 'officially married' in a UK registry office and then do the party and fun part  in Portugal.

Having a Portuguese wedding certificate is going to be a nightmare when you get back to the UK - you will have to do notarised translations etc etc


----------



## mayotom

I agree with Mr Bife. My mates are getting married in Silves in October and the choices were to do the paperwork in the UK or pay a fortune on documentation to do it in Portugal


----------



## MrBife

Some useful info for anyone considering this, on this site ...

A brief guide to the legalities of getting married in Portugal


----------



## debbiemassey

*Getting married in Portugal*

[Hi there,

There is no residency period for getting married in Portugal - it was abolished some time ago, so it's a relatively straightforward, and cheap, process. Your personal circumstances (eg whether either party has been previously married) and the type of ceremony you want decide on how best to go about it. PM me your details and I'll get you some info sources to get you going - but really it's perfectly possible. I'm pretty sure I saw an article about free ceremonies at the Town Hall in Albufeira - I'll have a scoot around and see if I can dig it up. There are some great restaurants here that will cater for you without costing the earth. Good luck


----------



## canoeman

Your information is contrary to UK Embassy site which is normally up to date

Marriage in Portugal

Yes the 30 days might have been abolished but the Consulate require you to prove you've lived here for 21 days before Certificate Of No Impediment is issued or you must post bans in UK Registrar for 21 days, who then posts information to British Consulate here for certificate to be issued, cost €77 plus fees referred to in Mrbifes link so €700+


----------



## notlongnow

Don't expect the process to be easy. Bureaucracy here is never fun and the rules are often interpreted depending on the mood and mentality of the official you end up dealing with.


----------



## Ingles

Hi. A couple in the UK who I did a lot of business with & came over at least 6 time a year to buy/source new products, called me & told me they wished to get married here.
1 was Divorced - 1 never married.
I sorted out all the relavant paper work & sent it across.
I will not go into details , but they went to Malta & got hitched on the beach.
No strain No stress


----------



## blackirishgirl

I'll throw in my 2 cents as well. I'm now married to a Portuguese citizen but our journey to marriage took quite a bit of time. USA birth certificate had to be translated and notarized; the "professional group" doing the translation so badly messed up my father's name, my place of birth and left off some relevant information that they had to be walked through it by OH and me. A trip to the American embassy in Lisbon, 3 hour trip there and 2 hours with embassy official, to get a letter stating Americans can not get a certificate/letter of non-impediment, that contrary to Portuguese birth certificates, ours do not ever change - we have other documents for marriage, divorce, etc. And finally, a translator, approved by the Civil Registry, to stand at my wedding as I am not a citizen and it could not be verified by the non-English speaking official as to how much Portuguese I actually understood during the legalities of the "ceremony". There's more, but it's even more boring!

I was told it would be much easier to be married in Gibralter but Portuguese OH stated that having THAT recognised in Portugal could be a nightmare! My marriage here is instantly recognised by the USA, so no issue with that.

I agree with the personal that said to be married elsewhere (UK) and come here for the party!


----------



## Becky DS

HI
I am a wedding celebrant here in the Algarve. most couples now choose to do the legalities in their home country and come here for the actual wedding......with the isle, exchange of rings and everything. It is a great place to get married. 
Becky


----------



## Vicks

Try googling Leonard Beard - Wedding Celebrant. He's also got a Facebook page. His reputation is really good.
Vicks


----------

